# standing there looking stupid...



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*well let me tell you about today.... 

schnupp and me, went on tour to start the day...









everything was so lovely and white....









it sais, that THIS is the way to walk....









but we didn't really think it looked that great :blink:

























me wanted to go along the duck-pond...









coming schnupp?









at the duck-pond :thumbsup:


























quite busy there today... 









































look mommy what I spotted!!!!









a flower :flowers:









we have to rush to get the bus? ..ok...











*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*mhh....









ohh dear....









taking quite long today *gmpfffhh* ....









now were sitting here, ...









standing here looking stupid....









giving up soon...









FINALLY :aktion033:









now I can have a little rest...









are we there soon?....








ok, on we go...









schnupp, don't walk so fast...









I need to water quite some flowers here!!



























before we freeze...









let's go home....









and now.......









let me have a nap in the sun :wub:









:wub::wub:









now you know all about my morning

*wOOf*
HEINI :thumbsup:*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Love you Heini---you made my day because I am stuck inside w/Kitzi & Lisi since Kitzi can't be up much yet. Our weather is better today finally---but very cold for us.
kisses.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Those are such beautiful pictures!!! Heini is handsome! Your photography skills are amazing! That wonderful flower in the midst of winter is lovely! I think I'll look through them again!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a fun morning you had Heini! except for that darn bus being late!:angry:

geez, I'm tired out now..,just following your walk today!! :huh::HistericalSmiley:

the picture of the mallard with the green head is one of the prettiest pictures I've ever seen...good photography job!!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awhh thank you my friends. 
I found one more picture in the folder...wanted to share it too










@ edelweiss, I am happy to make you smile a bit. kitzel will be well up and running around again soon :wub:

the bus beeing so late was quite unusual, and because it was quite cold and heini was shivering like a waching machine spinning,
I stuck him ontop of my stuff, my gloves & scarf in my shopping bag. he seemed to like that :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a great adventure for Heini. Love his little boots:thumbsup:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

those boots are so cute .great photos .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That last shot, Becky, is extremely "artsy" along w/the flower shot. Have you ever thought about publishing some of your photos? I am not sure exactly how that would look but I think there would be a market for them---your work is excellent. 
maybe Herder Verlag?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

WOW, you do have a distinct talent for photography. Amazing pictures. Love them all, the snow-laden daisy is wonderful. My very favorite pic is of Heini waiting at the bus stop, closeup - showing his beautiful, expressive big dark eyes, that's a great picture.

Guess that one speaks to me because I am into dog art and that looks so expressive.

Love Heini's little booties. You live in a very lovely place. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I always enjoy the photo adventures of Heini and Schnupp, but today was exceptional. All the photos are excellent, but my favorite is the mallard drake. Your light is perfect and such detail. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Becky, you really have the eye for subjects. The green headed Mallard is very striking, and the spider webs looked fake to me, lol. And, of course, your very best and our most favorite subject is sweet precious Heini! He truly deserved his nap in the sun.

Heini is one pup who will never be bored, because his Schnuppe always gives him the best excursions!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Nothing like a Heini adventure to start off my week. No matter where you and he venture, Becky, I'm always so happy to "be along" for the walk. Hate when places are abandoned like the first pictures. In the past saw a lot of that in NYC but then they started revitalizing a lot of places and making abandoned factories into lofts, etc. Hope they'll do the same there. And I love the spider webs and flowers with the frost on them. :thumbsup: That mallard shot is exquisite, but of course my favorite is your little boy. Oh, those shots at the bus stop. He looks so little and vulnerable. Glad to see the bus pull up. Heini. You need to get an app for your mom's phone for the bus system schedules like I have for NYC. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I love to see your posts, the way you tell the story and the pictures of the baby are so much fun. More please!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Becky, I just LOVE Heni and your adventures. Thank you so much for sharing them. I love each and everyone of them. And can Heini get any cuter????

Oh Becky, just love them all. It makes my day that's for sure.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> That last shot, Becky, is extremely "artsy" along w/the flower shot. Have you ever thought about publishing some of your photos? I am not sure exactly how that would look but I think there would be a market for them---your work is excellent.
> maybe Herder Verlag?


oh dear :blush: *blushing* thank you. but I guess, my camera is not good enough for fullfilling requirements. I am happy share with you all :aktion033:



Malt Shoppe said:


> My very favorite pic is of Heini waiting at the bus stop, closeup - showing his beautiful, expressive big dark eyes, that's a great picture.
> Guess that one speaks to me because I am into dog art and that looks so expressive.[/COLOR]


thank you for saying such nice words about ma little boy :wub:



Sylie said:


> but my favorite is the mallard drake. Your light is perfect and such detail. Thanks so much for sharing.


oh he was beautiful. there were a few, and they looked so perfect in the sunlight, earth produces the most beautiful creatures, doesn't it?



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Heini is one pup who will never be bored, because his Schnuppe always gives him the best excursions!


awhhh, thank you :smootch:



Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili: Nothing like a Heini adventure to start off my week. No matter where you and he venture, Becky, I'm always so happy to "be along" for the walk. Hate when places are abandoned like the first pictures.


ohh yeah I lve these old industrial building too, very much! there is always so much to see and detect. sometimes an ld coin, or an old piece of newspaper. I could stroll around places like that for ages, also I think they are great settings for taing pictures.




Snowbody said:


> He looks so little and vulnerable. Glad to see the bus pull up. Heini. You need to get an app for your mom's phone for the bus system schedules like I have for NYC. :HistericalSmiley:


I have to say, he really does look so tiny in that bag, my little stinker :wub:
the bus app is a good idea, although I guess....:blush::blush::blush: my phone won't accept NO app....
see for yourself :HistericalSmiley:













allheart said:


> Oh Becky, just love them all. It makes my day that's for sure.


thank you sooo much allheart :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

that was just the morning?? i'm exhausted Heini!! Thanks for sharing your morning w/us! - way more active than my morning and way more fun!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I always love your wonderful pics of the scenery, towns and of course yor baby boy. He walks like he doesn't mind the boots, sooooo cute.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what nice walk sweet Heini! love all the pics!:wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

The most I did this morning was go to check my mailbox and get some coffee. What a fun morning! I always love to see your adventures together. I feel like you should publish your own book Heini!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

RudyRoo said:


> The most I did this morning was go to check my mailbox and get some coffee. What a fun morning! I always love to see your adventures together.* I feel like you should publish your own book Heini!*


Leigh, we've been saying that to Becky for years! She really SHOULD do a book!:chili::chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Becky I always enjoy the adventures that you and Heini share with us. I love, love, love the frozen flower and grass. Good job!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a nice start of the day :chili: 

loved these shots. Awwwh there are a couple of duck photos that were soooo cute. That green head duck picture and then there is one with one leg lifted up, I'm assuming that duckie was in the point of taking some steps, while having- why am I explaining in words lol I start to confuse myself. Here is the photo.








the duck in the centre is soooooo adorable. love the action moment that you captured 

and Heini in the bag - priceless!! :heart:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you my friends for the lovely comments :wub:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Leigh, we've been saying that to Becky for years! She really SHOULD do a book!:chili::chili:


I know, i know  it's just. i totally don't hav a plan how. so I guess it will always stay a dream. but thank you for believing in me.




Katkoota said:


> Awwwh there are a couple of duck photos that were soooo cute. That green head duck picture and then there is one with one leg lifted up, I'm assuming that duckie was in the point of taking some steps, while having- why am I explaining in words lol I start to confuse myself. Here is the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one a lot too, it looks as if he is telling a story beeing really happy whilst doing that. like a little penguin 
he was brabbling and brabbling...most probably telling the others a funny story :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Becky, take a look at this web-site---it is long, but helpful in "how to get started on a plan" of writing. I would challenge you to consider who your preferred audience would be---example, kids, adults, special-needs groups like Autistic kids---that is a very needy field, or dog lovers? Maybe something more general---a thoughtful audience perhaps?
Then just start writing! It could be a simple picture book or "places I would revisit." 
I do think you have a gift and it would be a shame not to try. JMHO

http://blogs.plos.org/neurotribes/2...-on-writing-a-book-from-22-brilliant-authors/


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Becky, once again, GREAT pictures! You really do an amazing job, I always enjoy seeing your posts. 
Looked like a fun day!
Hugs to Heini


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a wonderful morning. I love your adventure.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Becky, thank you for letting me go on this adventure with you and Heini! You have a way of making a person feel like they're "there" just by your pictures and captions. What fun!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What great pics!!! love following your travels - so much fun!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like you and Heini had a great morning! I love how the bag that Heini was in said "naturally handsome." And those spider webs looked amazing! Great pictures


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for taking me along on Heini's adventure. It really felt like I was there traveling too. The pics were great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Great pictures! I love the close up and the one of him resting...so cute!!!


----------

